# Having problems contacting IVF Wales?



## SoneaSze (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello

Is anyone else finding it difficult contacting the IVF Wales clinic for option 1? 
I keep on being placed 7th in a queue on the phone and then I wait for about 15 mins to get to the front of the phone queue only to be told that they couldn't connect me and to press 7 to try again which then puts me back to 7th in the telephone queue and I go through it all over again.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Sonea, not sure about there being a problem. You could ring the nurses line and you'll be able to leave a message on there if you get probs tomorrow


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

they are having major problems with their lines atm due to a new system being installed, i was given a message on fri to ring jodie to discuss dates for treatment and from 2.30pm til 4.30pm rang constantly and never got through so left messages and then was told i would get a call back today and didn't so left another message so i'll see if i get a ring back tomorrow.

definately frustrating.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

I think they are having a problem with it being so busy. 

When I was in the other afternoon the phone was only answered once in about the half hour 45mins I was sat in the waiting room. The receptionist seems to be doing a lot of other jobs other than just answering the phone and they have had temps in a coupl of times too.


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

i tried ringing today at 930 for an hour no answer to get tro to waitin list as letter this wk said to ring and no luck x


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

I've been in for four scans recently and the phone has rung constantly throughout. The receptionist is always dealing with other suff (like switching over the dvd player!!!) I'd try the nurses line and leave a msg for them to call you back - they always do.


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

I was coming in to post about this but obviously it isn't just me.

I am trying to just find out if they have received my referral letter now which was sent to them on November 24th!!!!

It is so frustrating.  I hate waiting through the queue to be told we are trying to connect you then press 7 and queue again!!

I don't like to use the nurse's line but I may have to soon as I have been trying to get through for 2 weeks now.


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

im the same smc phoned for questionaire for 2nd nhs go in nov ,  had appt with je january and the 2 weeks ago had letter from je sayin that i m put on waiting list for 2nd go and as my bmi falls above the guidlines reccommended so i should be ewxpected to loose within the time ive waiited since sent form back and need to phone stephanie something to say if ive lost weight or not but i ve ringin since monday and nothing just being told ur first in queue and yet still on hold .. i may just send a letter instead xxx hope u get through soon xx


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

hi

i have been having the same problem, i have been trying to get through since the beginning of Jan and i still cant get through. i was told i would be contacted in October to arrange 2nd nhs treatment but haven't heard anything. if i cant get through i will have to drive 25 miles and then theres no guarantee i will get planning app   don't know what to do its coming up to 2 yrs since i last cycled   .


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

chally i would drive down and speak to someone. i believe you need to fill in a form and should get your cycle within 6 months.i will also pm you


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Has anyone managed to get through yet?


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

What a nightmare.    * MAJOR RANT ALERT*    - I do apologise!!!!

I need my Med records for my appt at CRMW. I have been phoning 3 times a day since last Monday. Each time I have been on hold for nearly 20 mins and then told i cant be connected when i finally get to number 1. 
By friday I had enough and drove down from the top of the Rhondda. There was a crash on the A470, it took me over an hour and when i got there they were closed for lunch   lovely lady gave me the consent form from IVF Wales, despite being on lunch. then i found out i had to put in a sep request for my notes for my lap.

20 mins later, got through to the right person (had to phone even though i was down stairs in the concourse!!!!) and was told i would have to pay a further £50 for my op notes because they are a sep department to IVF Wales. I argued that the op was a request of IVF Wales and luckily a lovely lady said I didn't have to pay twice.

I popped to my friends, got her to sign as a witness, drove back. By now it was gone 4 o'clock. Handed in the form to a lovely lady in general admin with the date of my op and who did it - only to be told there was no such consultant as Mr Tony Griffiths working at the Heath and there never has been!!!!! I explained that he had performed my op and that although the aneasthetic was very good, i don't think i had been that off my face!   I also explained that I had seen him approx 5 times in IVF Wales. She still didn't believe me that he worked at the heath.

At this point I refused to argue anymore and simply left the form with her.

4 hours well spent? you tell me?


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

I'm sorry Liz G, but i've laughed so much at your post - the admin at ivfwales/uhw just beggers belief! welldone you for perservering!
Think my laughter is more hysteria..... i will be requesting my notes from ivfwales to move privately (poss to crmw) in the next two weeks - am pooping myself at the stress to come! Any tips?
As for mr tony griffiths.... i could say 'who's he' myself. I saw him at my 1st appointment 3.2years ago and never since!!!! not even for my lap!!!
Deep breath ....and better luck at crmw....it can't be difficult!


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

mr griffiths is a locum at heath but does work there always at ivf wales thurs mornin i know this as work for him well if dont get through today i m sendin a letter instead as give up


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry had to laugh when I read there was no MR TONY GRIFFITHS at the Heath he as operated on me 15 times lol  

But I sorry girls there is no MR TONY GRIFFITHS he known as MR ANTHONY GRIFFTHS I know this is stupid and that admin should know this but a name is a name 
Skyblu.


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

finally got through today yipeeeeeee    been trying since begining of jan   

i will get an app in a couple of weeks to get all my bloods and tests etc done, then i will get my planning app when the results come back. its nearly 2 years since i last cycled and i can't wait, im so excited but still a little apprehensive cos i know whats comming lol.


----------



## Thisldo82 (Jan 12, 2011)

have been into the clinic 3 times recently and every time the phone is constantly ringing and no-one answers. a gentleman popped in yesterday and handed the receptionist over a letter from his wife because she could not get through on the phone. go to ivf wales on the hfea website and it gives you the e-mail address for the admin manager, I e-mailed her ranting about no-one answering because i desperately needed to speak to someone   and she called me back straight away, she still messed up my appointment , but at least i managed to make contact. result


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

just rung no answer had press 7 your in a queue please hold for ages i kl try the email that has been suggested


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

i have also left messages every other day and even on the nurses line still no call back, it's so frustrating coz it makes you feel that your being ignored. i'm starting to get really fed up with all of this. just answer people it's not that hard. 

jo1985, if i were you just go down to the clinic it would be much faster by the sound of it.

good luck to everyone and hope you all get through soon.


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

emailed them fro addy on hfea had reply back pretty instantly i ve ben on waiti list for second go since sept and she said anothe 3to4 months and sud be calle and enough time to loose so the letter i had that said i had two wks to phone and say if bmi was ok or no more tx was wrong. If i drive down it be hour each way all sorted now yey


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Jo glad u got through

Its a shame that they aren't returning calls but and I'm not sticking up for them but I'm assume they have to decide which calls to return and which to ignore, as rude as that is but imagine if u were mid cycle and needed a call back from a nurse yet didn't get one as she was answering a call about waiting lists etc!

I think the poor receptionist must be under so much pressure and the only way things will change is if they get compliants in writing. If everyone write in and says what is writen here maybe they will employ more staff as it seems they must be so short staffed that people waiting for cycles are being side lined.

I learnt that you can make changes if u speak out , so ladies get letter writing and let's push for more reception staff to answer our calls as we all know a quick talk to someone can really help


----------



## Thisldo82 (Jan 12, 2011)

glad you got it sorted Jo


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting the details to find an email address.  I have just emailed and hopefully I will get a call tomorrow


----------



## Thisldo82 (Jan 12, 2011)

no problem. I will imagine she will be wondering why all of a sudden she is getting loads of e-mails    if they answered the phone it would not happen


----------

